# Specific labels



## izybo (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't know how many labels you need to print, but I do mine with a photo quality printer on avery labels. You can buy avery labels about any size and most publishing software like photoshop etc. are set up to print avery labels. You will need to design your own label put even that is fairly easy with the software. You could probably even scan one of your existing labels and import it directly into the photo software.


----------



## dizzave (Mar 24, 2003)

Try going to Office Depot or something like it and look at thier lable section. They have a bunch of different sizes. They work well with Photoshop software too. I made my own this way. BUT the glue on the lables I used didnt work good, and they would peel away from the smooth round plastic containers. Maybe some added glue would help with that problem, if you arent doing too many. Or maybe a different brand. good luck
dizzave


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

try this website for labels. Website: rippedsheets.com 
I've just begun to look around for a custom label shape and size. They will make any label on a sheet that runs through your ink jet or laser printer. They also send you samples of their different paper types. so far I'm pleased with their service.


----------

